# Decoder installation in tyco IC diesel



## Penn$y (Jan 1, 2012)

i bought a set today CHEAP with a neat IC loco and was wondering if tyco engine run well enough and if it is worth installing a digitrax decoder.
Please give me your opionions.
Thx,
Penn$y


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Decoder installation does depends on several factors.
How well it runs in DC, It needs to run smooth.
How many wheels that it picks up power with, needs to pic up on more then one set of wheels.
How much room is available for the decoder, needs enough room in either the engine or the loco's tender.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Just about any engine will "run" with DCC its as Sean stated a matter of "how well it will run"....as for the loco it again depends on the locos construction...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I like TYCO, I really do but, it would be like putting a set of Holley 650 double pumper carbs on a Fiat 2 cylinder eggbeater...it can be done but...why would you want to?


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> I like TYCO, I really do but, it would be like putting a set of Holley 650 double pumper carbs on a Fiat 2 cylinder eggbeater...it can be done but...why would you want to?


HAHA more like trying to put a 302 inside a Geo Metro (ive tried just for kicks)....lets just say that didn't go so well!!!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

New Berlin RR said:


> HAHA more like trying to put a 302 inside a Geo Metro (ive tried just for kicks)....lets just say that didn't go so well!!!


Came out kinda like this, huh?:laugh:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

no thats just trying o cross breed the F100 with a...... Pontiac? not sure what to feel more sorry for...the poor car that has that attached or the poor ol' Ford that got chopped up to be used for that.....ok I feel more sorry about the truck as thats a piece of history....:retard::hah:


----------

